# can a a7v8x-la kelute mobo be oced?



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have a 650watt power king psu with a a7v8x-la kelute "bealive spelt that wrong" mobo and a 2800 sephron cpu and a 128 mb geforce fx 5200 video card 24 bit hd sound blaster card. and 3 ide hds 40 gig 40 gig and 80 gig is there any way possible to oc this or get programs and if there are programs there can i have the links? ty alot ray:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

depends on the bios, check if the mhz fsb, voltage and the cpu multiplier has options to change from the default settings.

honestly, i wouldnt overclock this system. load more ram to increase performance.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

yea well ty the only thing i can truely oc is the video card and this system can hold 2 gig of ram but dont have the money yet to buy it :\


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it is a HP PC no you can't OC the CPU.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ausus board, Hp bought the board and bealive made it into a oem pc


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

HP doesn't make motherboards, they're made by a regular board manufacturer, but the bios is a custom jobbie from the OEM computer maker. HP licenses the bios and strips out the good stuff, and that's the overclocking options. The less things a user can change in the bios means less warranty work for HP, they prefer it that way, more profit.


----------

